# Schwinn built "Motor Special"



## Tim the Skid (Aug 3, 2015)

My daughter lives in Montana, and picked this up for me last month at an estate sale. I finally made it over to pick it up. It's a 1949 B.F. Goodrich badged "Motor Special" built by Schwinn. It has the thick spoked (.120) S-2's, heavy brake arm, notched rear  fender, larger fork spring, forebrake, jeweled grips, Torrington 10's, smaller chainring, and original motor special tires. It doesn't look like a motor was ever installed. Everything on the bike is original except for the sweet saddle which was recovered by Bob. Not sure if I'm going to search for the correct motor or leave it as is.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Aug 3, 2015)

Very nice.  I think I would go sans motor.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 3, 2015)

I love it!
Yeah, pretty cool just the way it is.
Your daughter did well.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 3, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> I love it!
> Yeah, pretty cool just the way it is.
> Your daughter did well.




Yes, she did. She called me and said she picked up a bike like the ones I have "with the spring fork and a brake on front". I had no idea what it was till I got there and saw it in person. (nice surprise)


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 3, 2015)

Sweet find!
Minty!
Will make a nice rider as is!


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 4, 2015)

Is this how you got it? It looks almost too good.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 4, 2015)

It was covered in a film of light oil and about an 1/8th inch of fine dust. I serviced all the bearings and chain, gave it a bath and wiped it down, put some dressing on the tires. Haven't really worked the paint yet. The chrome is so bright it almost looks new in some areas. And as I mentioned before, the seat is a recover from Bob.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 4, 2015)

Wow your daughter surely got you a nice bike. I love the way it looks. The chrome almost looks new.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Aug 4, 2015)

It would make a great Whizzer bike.


----------



## Dave K (Aug 4, 2015)

Amazing find!!!!


----------



## Artifex (Aug 7, 2015)

Every collector should be so lucky to have a daughter like that!  Nice score.  I vote to keep it as is without motor as well.  Looks super sharp.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Aug 8, 2015)

I agree, that is a great bike with a nice finish. Keep it like it is. You taught your daughter well.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Aug 14, 2015)

Very nice find


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 15, 2015)

Ozark Flyer said:


> Very nice.  I think I would go sans motor.




Ditto


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 15, 2015)

If it has the belt indentations on the inside of the rear stays I would totally start looking for a Whizzer kit.  Looks like it has the HD Whizzer spring already too.  I've never seen those motor special tires. Its an awesome find, and deserves to be finished.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 15, 2015)

Low humidity in Montana I take it?
Chris


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm bumping this thread up after 5 years because I have decided to install an H motor and Whizzer kit on this bike since that was what it was intended for. I have it up and running but the clutch set up still needs some work. It's a real solid tight rider, once I get this clutch dialed in I should be good to go.
before:





after:


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 10, 2020)

bikewhorder said:


> If it has the belt indentations on the inside of the rear stays I would totally start looking for a Whizzer kit.  Looks like it has the HD Whizzer spring already too.  I've never seen those motor special tires. Its an awesome find, and deserves to be finished.



It only took five years, but it's happening now.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 10, 2020)

Look at you...excellent!


----------



## catfish (Jun 10, 2020)

Very nice !


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 10, 2020)

Ozark Flyer said:


> Very nice.  I think I would go sans motor.



Time flies as we age doesn't it Dan? You posted this almost 5 years ago!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 10, 2020)

Ok, now you’ve got to give your daughter a quick tutorial, and let her take it for a ride.
The smile she’ll return with will keep you going for the rest of your life.
Unless, she biffs it, then you’ll never forgive yourself.
But, I’m betting on the ear to ear grin.
Nice job putting it all together.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 10, 2020)

Thanks Marty, Actually she is here now visiting from Montana. She was watching me work on it this week and said" you're finally putting a motor on that?" Just like her mother.....


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 10, 2020)

Tim the Skid said:


> Thanks Marty, Actually she is here now visiting from Montana. She was watching me work on it this week and said" you're finally putting a motor on that?" Just like her mother.....




lol.....................I hope you laughed and then gave her a big hug.     That piece is just unreal, is there a story behind it?


----------



## Whizzerick (Jun 14, 2020)

Not to hijack the thread, but I found one too, this winter. Never been Whizzerized:


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Jul 2, 2020)

A very nice development on this bike...


----------



## bricycle (Jul 2, 2020)

Yippy Kye Yea!


----------

